# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Seahorse keepers, anyone?

## Kenny Leong

Hey People,

Gong hei fatt choy!

Say, are any of you seahorse keepers?

Or perhaps you've kept them before? I'd like to hear about your experience!

Thanks, folks.

----------


## cdckjn

go to sgreefclub, there is a few chaps there that has successfully kept seahorses before. I have tried and have failed and now have the dried seahorses as souvenirs instead. They are quite easy if you can get them to feed on dried aquarium food or frozen food if not they will not survive long as they normally eat "live" food.

----------


## Kenny Leong

Thanks a lot, cdckjn!

----------


## soonhong

I kept before about 3 years ago but not successful..after one or 2 months the most..the seahorse died...so gave up ..

----------


## icefire

used to keep some but very troublesome hahas! each week went to pasir ris beach to take seawater for them...(seawater got plankton etc) now left the dried seahorses LOL!

----------


## Kenny Leong

I have a pair of hippocampus comes. At first, I was under the impression that they were feeding well when I bought them from the fish store. But a day or two later, I noticed they weren't eating the frozen mysis I was feeding them, so I contacted the fish purveyor and found out that these were wild caught off the shores of Bali.

If i knew that earlier, I probably wouldn't have bought them, but since I've already made the mistake, I might as well make the most of it. So, I tried training them to switch from live food to frozen mysis - getting live brine shrimp is very troublesome and I cannot find Selco to gut load the shrimp - but it's not working.

Argh, I hate seeing the seahorses slowly starve to death.

----------


## jjoesg

Hello Bro IceFire,

May I know where did you get your seahorse? Like to buy some?

----------


## icefire

> Hello Bro IceFire,
> 
> May I know where did you get your seahorse? Like to buy some?


hey bro its best to post in want to buy forum  :Wink:  cheers. other than that can PM the respective people as other forums are not meant to be used for buy/sell cheers~

----------


## P0633318

I heard seahourse is quite difficult and hard to find in shop. Was looking for it but just couldnt find any in the shop.

----------


## motoro_freak

i also looking for seahorses now i used to keep them afew years ago them decided to give up then now i am starting it back again my seahorses never died in captivity i relesed them into ECP hahaha

----------


## nickel

I used to keep a few sh before in my specimen tank.

Challenge is to ensure they eat ! I managed to train them to eat frozen mysis, with occasinal live brine shrimps.

For beginners, I would suggest you get from forumers who had already trained them on non-live food.

Happy seahorse keeping !

----------


## twkian

where to buy seahorse?

----------


## cdckjn

seahorses are occasionally sld at the marine LFS, so go around these shops and look around. But as stated, they are rather difficult to keep, as they have rather difficult feeding habits.

----------


## darrentyl

I just gotten one 30x30x40cm tank and intend to start with a pair of seashore.

Do I need gravel for the filtration? Was kind of lost of which type of filtration work best due to the height of the tank.

----------


## BFG

Google is your friend. Do your research first before you start.

----------


## icefire

> Google is your friend. Do your research first before you start.


agree with that. always do proper research before going into the hobby so that lesser mistakes are made and the livestocks will be happy in the environment that you provided. by the way just to add on, LFS/farm seahorses normally feed on live food thus harder to prepare or keep but they can be converted to dead stuff diet if you are patient enough... pardon for any mistakes made as my eyes are already wandering off into dreamland...

----------


## yeo99

Of cause, it is always challenge to feed them, also need to feed them more than 3 times a day. I think minimum two times. So it need time, alot of your time. I would not suggest that you do not keep seahorse if you are busy. Also need a stable and mature aquarium.

Seahourse are very slow eater, so your filter flow rate should not be too strong, or else before they can eat, all the foods been suck by the filter. Use surface skimmer to external canister or a over flow if you have one and put a wave maker need the overflow or the surface skimmer to prevent the food from be suck by the filter.

Disease in the seahourse are difficult to treat so try have a uv running in your system to prevent any out break.

Do spend some time to google before commiting to this hobby, or it is always a waste of money, time and live.

----------


## FuEl

http://www.fusedjaw.com/aquariumcare...sed-seahorses/

http://www.fusedjaw.com/advancedcare...orses-part-ii/

http://www.fusedjaw.com/aquariumcare...seahorse-home/

----------


## noobass456

Seahorses are very difficult to keep. They also cant be comm as they eat very slowly.

----------


## darrentyl

Sorry, what do you mean by they can't be comm?




> Seahorses are very difficult to keep. They also cant be comm as they eat very slowly.

----------


## cdckjn

what he means is that when you keep seahorses, you can only keep just seahorses as the fishes will always eat the live food faster than the seahorses and end up the seahorses has nothing to eat. You also need to have an established tank to maintaingoo condiitions for the seahorses.
To cut the long story short, seahorses are for more veteran/experienced marine keepers as it is not easy to eat seahorses to feed.

----------


## darrentyl

Oh I see. I'm aware of the requirements for the sea horse. Due to the harsh requirement, that's why till date I have not explore having seahorse in my tank. 

Thanks for the information.

----------

